# A Defense Garden Is Your Personal Homeland Security Program



## jeremiyah (Feb 13, 2009)

A Defense Garden Is Your Personal Homeland Security Program

The Time For Cute Stories Has Passed

In response to an article;

The price of free corn...may be our liberty!

about feeding free corn to wild hogs and capturing them for market, a member said:

"The time for cute stories has passed."

@CJ428,

What you say is very true, but this particular one is far more than just a cute story.
It speaks of life or death to us as a people. That is not a cute idea at all.

If we cannot develop regions where our needs, and our food is grown by the population base of that region,
they are doomed. The day of the "3000 mile salad" will soon be over.

In the wild, an animal is a juvenile until they can feed & forage for, and defend themselves.
By those criteria, about 99.99% of our population are juveniles, and are unable to take care of themselves if things go south. The idea that having a one year food supply is "Preparedness" is wrong. It is a nice starting place, but living on a farm, with your own water, cattle, garden, chickens, etc, is a step closer to where we need to be as a people.

During the Depression, we were 95 to 98% rural and farmers. Today we are 98% urban, thinking that food comes from a store, and that water comes from a tap, or a garden hose. Many will find out too late, that those misconceptions were deadly.

I just read a very telling fact in the document A GEOLOGICAL ASSESSMENT OF AMERICAN SURVIVAL (and this was written many years ago)
80% of the water used in this country comes from reservoirs, (very easy to taint the water -oh, that's right, it is tainted!!! -with two deadly mind deadening and will sapping toxins -Chlorine, and Fluoride (THE MOST unstable and dangerous element on the Periodic Table))
80% of the water used in the Ozarks is from ground water -Private Springs and wells.

The difference between those two sources and what they portend are tremendous.
We must control our own water, our own food, and our own land.
If those who read this will look at posts on several groups (Ozark Safe Haven and Montana Safe Haven) titled as follows, they will explain these concepts:

"To survive, we, our children, and our grandchildren must again become patriot farmers. We must return to the land- right now. Their is no tomorrow."
www.alt-market.com/groups/viewdiscussion...omorrow+?groupid=211

"To survive, we, our children, and our grandchildren must again become patriot farmers.
We must return to the land- right now. Their is no tomorrow.
We can, we must, take back our country one farm at a time!
We must tell the Truth until it sinks in: food and freedom are linked at the individual level.
We must re-learn how to independently feed ourselves, sweat honest sweat, or we will perish.

There is no other way to regain control of our future and- if necessary
-be able to defend- our political sovereignty.
Crisis is immanent, and coming on an unimaginable scale.
Does anyone doubt this? Its just a matter of time." -Galen Chadwick

"The war we fought for freedom 200 years ago,
Dragged on for 8 long dark years; hunger pangs did many know.
We'll never last the coming wrath unless our storage food abound-
And that is meat upon the hoof, and crops within the ground."

Food Storage? Defense Gardens Were the Grand Daddy of the Victory Garden[/color][/size][/b]
www.alt-market.com/groups/viewdiscussion...+Garden+?groupid=211

A Defense Garden is your personal homeland security program.
Never look at the super market produce aisle the same.
This book is suited for Defense Gardeners and non gardeners alike.
www.grassrootscivildefense.com/Grass_Roo...se/HEADQUARTERS.html

read more below...

This book is saying the same thing I have for 13 years:
We are looking at a PROTRACTED CONFLICT; a long drawn out affair.
We need to be growing our own food. However large of a population we imagine will survive what is coming at us, that is how many people we need to be planning on providing food for.

The Golden Age of Missouri Agriculture: We can, we must, take back our country one farm at a time!
www.alt-market.com/groups/viewdiscussion...+a+time+?groupid=211

Achieve the Restoration goal to again become a proud and independent people.
If we do so, retaining our 2nd Amendment rights will count for something.
The Constitution of the United States will remain historically meaningful if,
and only if, We, the People, can again feed ourselves.
The Conservative answer: mobilize a coordinated and
comprehensive restoration of our regional food supply system.
Restoration must be by, and for, the people of this Missouri Ozarks region.
This way, we'll have a resilient economy, one that can stand on our own when hard times come.
However we eventually define "sustainable," (call it what you will),
it must be based on a foundation of food security.
We must be able to feed ourselves indefinitely. Right?" -Galen Chadwick

The loss of freedom ties directly to the loss of citizen control over our own food supply, and breakdown of commonwealth knowledge. Either we, the people, under God, are the ultimate arbiter of our Rights, or these external dominions, powers, and other, sundry pipsqueaks of pathological materialism (like George Soros) are supreme. Which is it?
Many conservatives lack strategic historical awareness, continue to embrace single issue (identity) causes to the point of myopia. Ever hear of the Golden Age of Missouri Agriculture? Ever learn about the happiest, most peaceful, most hopeful, most entrepreneurial generation in our history? If so, it probably wasn't in school.
Let's get real: if the whole world, (TPTB,) etc including Obama and Soros, were to
somehow magically and mystically disappear, we still can't feed ourselves.
Its high time for conservative organizations to champion- and fund in every way possible- the farmer/patriot role model. This is the best, last thing we can do for ourselves, our children, and for theirs.
Here's some off-the-cuff, awareness-raising bumper stickers. Other, better ones may suggest themselves- please let me know. Let us find our voice, and increase the number of The Awakened, ten-fold:

"Feed Missouri First!"
"Real men feed their own"
"No Food?
You're Screwed!"
"Can't feed yourself?
Thank a teacher."
"Can't Feed Yourself?"
(How's that public education workin' out for you?)
"My Garden - My Freedom - My America"
" Reject the Globalized Hive Mind"
Give the Government a break
- feed yourself for a change."
Gardens + Guns = Free Missouri
Grow your own- save your seeds- drive Monsanto Nuts

"If every single house, park, farm and ranch in each county of the state, and the of the country, made the effort to produce food in a garden, vineyard, orchard, flock, herd, etc, and every builder and manufacturing plant commit to producing affordable products needed locally, we would be well on the way back to the "Golden Age" of Missouri Agriculture and Production.
The Ozark Plateau is the last bastion of the family farm in America. There were 250,000 of them, certainly capable of feeding every person in the state, and very likely many others as the influx of the millions of newly homeless families who suddenly realize that there is no other area of America where they have a chance of surviving, heads this way.
What begins as a few drops, will become a trickle, and finally a torrential flood. Many of those in the Transition Movement already realize this, as do hundreds of believers across the state. In addition, many other people are coming to grips with this inescapable fact, and are moving here to help -from Texas, from California, from Connecticut, Massachusetts, Colorado, etc.....
I have said this elsewhere, but it bears repeating, we have the opportunity, with the proven power inherent in this movement, to totally remake our local economy, to create a new life and environment for our families to live in, and for our grandchildren to grow up in." -jeremiyah


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

And it's not just Missouri. Taking control of your local food and policies is what will save many areas of the country.


----------



## jeremiyah (Feb 13, 2009)

*
@UncleJoe,

Absolutely, this was just an article aimed at the state, I just used it to answer the comment. The same thing applies across the nation, as I said:
"During the Depression, we were 95 to 98% rural and farmers. Today we are 98% urban, thinking that food comes from a store, and that water comes from a tap, or a garden hose. Many will find out too late, that those misconceptions were deadly."

Many movements such as the Transition Movement are worldwide, Permaculture, Hugel Kultur, Aquaponics, Aeroponics, ZeoPonics (using Zeolite -developed by NASA), vertical gardening, container gardening, etc, etc all have come into play and will help us all. Some of the greatest systems and organizations are in the inner cities. In fact, many of those operations may well save many of the "survivalists" and preppers that think that food comes from a #10 can or a 5 gallon pail.

Will Allen in Minneapolis, and another set up in Chicago, and Urban Farmer Guys in KC, etc, can produce more food than any given thousand preppers; which addresses the boogeyman question as to all of the mobs running out of the city looking for food on a farm. Yes much of that will happen, but a huge number of folks will not have any concept or paradigm of life outside of the city, and will not leave.

Some of them will know that their food comes from the inner city, or will protect their Will Allens, Urban Farmer Guys, etc...or if Will Allen shows up in the country, or anybody he trained, they will be a valuable asset on any farm in the country and will be able to drastically increase food production -no matter where they are.

jeremiyah*


----------



## squshnut (Sep 5, 2011)

They are already starting to put the burden on the gardener. Trying to convince us because we have gardens we are obligated to feed those who do not want to garden.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

squshnut said:


> They are already starting to put the burden on the gardener. Trying to convince us because we have gardens we are obligated to feed those who do not want to garden.


Where did you hear this?


----------



## squshnut (Sep 5, 2011)

Grimm said:


> Where did you hear this?


On forums, on Youtube. The peak oil crowd are all suggesting the gardeners can feed every one.


----------



## jeremiyah (Feb 13, 2009)

squshnut said:


> They are already starting to put the burden on the gardener. Trying to convince us because we have gardens we are obligated to feed those who do not want to garden.


Who is they? that are "Trying to convince us because we have gardens we are obligated to feed those who do not want to garden?"

jeremiyah


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

Many people think that unless it's processed and in a brightly colored bag, it isn't really food. They'd probably starve to death in a garden or orchard.


----------



## jeremiyah (Feb 13, 2009)

Gians said:


> Many people think that unless it's processed and in a brightly colored bag, it isn't really food. They'd probably starve to death in a garden or orchard.


You got that un right. In fact, so many preppers biggest fears are of the hordes that are going to show up out in the country, and...

Sure, many will, but the numbers will be drastically fewer than many think;

1. Like you say; food comes from a store. Water comes from the faucet, city life is all they know; it is their only paradigm. I had a "prepper" on another major forum tell me that "I do not care about water; I am not a farmer."
2. Look at most US cities: ringed with I-270, I-470, etc. Those elevated highways, one way or another, will easily trap 90% of the people in those cities if / when it gets that bad.
3. Some cities can see refugees fan out in 360 degrees, KC, Dallas Ft Worth, maybe, etc. That will help. Some, on a coast, (NY, Miami, LA, SF) against a big lake, (Chicago) or against a river (St Louis) no, that will not happen.
Consider that in your plans: are there 360 degrees to get out...or just 45 (STL)
4. Another one: for every mile people travel from a city (say, 360 degree scenario -KC or Springfield -the chances of finding a place to stay b/c they know someone who might take them in to the East, West, North or South, or have family, etc, or have good skills, and are decent people, or on the other hand, are removed from the scene permanently b/c they tried to rob the wrong people: in either case, the chances increase dramatically:

Use the old pi r square formula...I have never figured this, so let's see how it works out...let's do KC, as an example...
Say, half of the population of 2 million bug out; the other half stays; willingly, or not, or whatever.
Say...It is over 100 miles to get to a rural area where a prepper feels safer, and has a farm...OK, Now, realize that the land on all sides of KC can be farmed, gardened, and there are farms, etc. the minute you are out of the city.
So, people can get food, shelter, told to keep going, or shot depending on how things play out.

Let's say the city is 50 miles diameter; radius of 25 miles.
Area of 50 mi dia urban KC: 25 * 25 * 3.14159 = 2000 sq mi.

Go another 50 miles out: that adds 50 miles to the 25 miles radius:
75 * 75 * 3.14159 = 18,000 sq mi minus the 2000 sq mi = 16,000 sq mi

now go out to the 100 mile radius -beyond the urban area: 
100 * 100 * 3.14159 = 31,415 sq mi minus 2000 = 29,415 sq mi.
Every square mile of those 30,000 sq mi are fertile and fruitful and have farms. There used to be a farm on every 40 acres, allegedly. Chimneys, wells, and foundations throughout the woods support that rumor.

That gives us ballpark 66 people per square mile...ain't even starting to come anywhere near Switzerland's 1200 people per square mile on the Swiss Plateau; and the Ozark Plateau is a higher magnitude of having natural resources and the ability to feed and shelter people.

Yes, there are other cities, but KC is by far the biggest. If Springfield just built hugel kultures around every farmer tree within the city limits, they could feed everyone in the city, plus...we started the 1000 Garden Project in 2009, and there are supposedly closer to 10,000 new gardens...and the 10,000 Garden Project statewide, and One Million Gardens nationally.
Far more people are gardening, that is sure, and doing it smarter in many ways than ever before; raised beds, container gardening, aquaponics, Zeo-Ponix, vertical gardening, using bio-char, sea salt, etc, etc...

anyways....

some thoughts...

jeremiyah

At


----------



## jeremiyah (Feb 13, 2009)

squshnut said:


> On forums, on Youtube. The peak oil crowd are all suggesting the gardeners can feed every one.


Well, that still is not really specific, but gives us a better idea of what you meant...
OK, so I am not a "Peak Oil-er" But...THEY do have a lot of great ideas.
I will say this, that if we put the energy we use for...you name the stupid pastimes in this nation; NASCAR, FOOTBALL (OK ALL SPORTS) VIDEO GAMES, AHHH --WHATEVER...ANYTHING AND EVERYTHING OTHER THAN PREPARING TO SURVIVE THE ONCOMING JUGGERNAUTS...if we put that energy, that ingenuity, those resources, those finances, those man hours, into gardening, raising livestock, etc...we would have no problem doing what you are afraid of doing.
We could feed the whole world if we were not so damn lazy, affluent, apathetic, and stupid. We used to...there are many reasons why things have changed...but!!! there are many reasons why they will change again, for the better, eventually. 
getting to that eventually, with how many people left alive, is the 64 billion dollar gold standard question.

jeremiyah


----------



## rf197 (Jul 19, 2009)

jeremiyah proves the fact I should have payed better attention in math class


----------



## squshnut (Sep 5, 2011)

jeremiyah said:


> Well, that still is not really specific, but gives us a better idea of what you meant...
> OK, so I am not a "Peak Oil-er" But...THEY do have a lot of great ideas.
> I will say this, that if we put the energy we use for...you name the stupid pastimes in this nation; NASCAR, FOOTBALL (OK ALL SPORTS) VIDEO GAMES, AHHH --WHATEVER...ANYTHING AND EVERYTHING OTHER THAN PREPARING TO SURVIVE THE ONCOMING JUGGERNAUTS...if we put that energy, that ingenuity, those resources, those finances, those man hours, into gardening, raising livestock, etc...we would have no problem doing what you are afraid of doing.
> We could feed the whole world if we were not so damn lazy, affluent, apathetic, and stupid. We used to...there are many reasons why things have changed...but!!! there are many reasons why they will change again, for the better, eventually.
> ...


Yes we did it , with higher farmer rate to consumer ratio. If you suggest more people farm people freak out. so basically they are failing at getting there point across leaving just a few being looked at to do the job.


----------

